# Dressage or Eventing Trainer PA



## dream4713 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone could recommend a Dressage trainer or Eventing trainer. I have a Fell Pony Stud and I am looking for a trainer to help me take him farther! I am located in Berwick,Pa. I have looked all over with very little luck!! Thank you so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not sure how far berwick is from here, but google Pleasant Ridge Farms in Cresco, pa. They do eventing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dream4713 (Jan 2, 2014)

kassierae said:


> I'm not sure how far berwick is from here, but google Pleasant Ridge Farms in Cresco, pa. They do eventing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thank you I will look!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

